# Trailer Waste Dump Valve failure



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

In a nut shell, my waste water dump valve on my trailer failed. I can't replace it until I get the load out. Does anybody know of a place in Salt Lake I can take it to to get it pumped out or if it is even possible to pump out through the toilet? I've got 4 days to solve this problem or I'm in deep crap........


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would just take it to a dump station and pull the bolts there as they are naturally designed to slope to the drain. Are you sure that you cant force the valve open? You should at least be able to drill a hole through it, leave the bit there and push it open then dispose of the bit. That would likely be the cleanest option. I'm sure you could pump it even with like a shop vac, but crap you would have to throw it away afterwards.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There are a lot of places that pump septic tanks and/or deliver temporary toilets. They all pump trailer/camper holding tanks when needed.

And it sounds like you are in deep crap right now, not in 4 days.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

What a crappy deal.

Call this out fit.

http://www.unitedsiteservices.com/servi ... ntals.html


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got off the phone with one of the vacuum truck guy. He indicated that he has not been very successful in sucking through the RV's toilet. Just not big enough to get his normal hose down through. Smaller hose just plugs up.

While I was waiting for the call I had come to the same fix as Hugh29. I have a long drift pin and I'm going to do the drill a hole. See if I can push the disc over enough to drain the tank.

The dump station that I go to does not have a very big drain pad. It just extends just under the side of the trailer. My valve is clear under the middle of the trailer. If I cracked the bolts to let it drain, it would be a big mess.

I swear this stuff only happens right before I go hunting. The sad part is I know no matter how hard I try it is not going to have a good ending. 

Thanks all for the input!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Best of luck!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I once lost the bayonet off my trailer, but was "lucky" enough to still have the gate valve to my black water left in place. I had no way to hook on the hose connector.

It took some latex gloves, a bunch of shop towels wrapped around the bare end of the hose and stuffed against the valve, sixty seconds of holding my breath and courage while my buddy pulled the gate open. It worked perfectly and I felt pretty lucky!

Good luck and hope it all comes out alright!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

As Paul Harvey used to say, "And now the rest of the story"........

As things normally go for me, I expected the worst. But low and behold it all worked out in the end.......

I drilled a hole in the opposite end from the handle, just big enough for my tapered drift pin. Not far enough to go past the seal. Wraped a towel around the end of the drift pin, next to the hole and gave it a couple of taps from the ball pin. Left the tapered drift pin in, with a little pressure from the towel and emptied the tank with just a little leakage. Happy days. Stuffed a piece of the towel in the hole and back flushed the pipe and tank till I got clear liquid. Almost sounds like a colonoscopy. Hauled her home and replaced the valve. 

A load off of my mind...........


----------

